# Cardio whilst bulking



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Firstly, who does it, and secondly, if not, how do you stop yourself from gaining unnecessary fat on the bulk?

i'm particularly interested for answers from any of you competers or knowledgable guys (extreme, j, bodyworks etc).

I feel like i'm put on quite a lot of fat ! especially around the nipple/pec area and the belly area 

I've told myself that fat must not be a factor in stopping my bulking, but still i'd like to keep it to a minimum !

Nick


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

I always do cardio now when I'm bulking. I just cut down the days and time spent doing it. Also sticking with X-trainers or steppers are a better idea than running machines.

I never used to do cardio whilst bulking and fat accumulation was always a problem and made it harder whilst cutting.

Just be sensible mate, remember you're not trying to cut up just maintain your current fat level whilst bulking.

J


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2005)

...i don't...only because i am a gdam extreme ectomorph and gaining is hard and loosing is easy so i simply cant afford to more than about 2x month...if im cutting its only twice a week for 20 min to do the job...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

try to increase your calories by the minimum amount you need to grow-eg by 500 rather than 750 (or more)


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

.

If you do some cardio when bulking it will allow you to take in more calories without gaining bodyfat

But if struggle to gain weight and have low bodyfat its prob best to give it a miss


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

When I got ready for my first comp I dieted down from 17.5 to under 13 in 18 weeks, lost a lot of muscle due to being too low in protein but got in pretty good condition. I also learned to love my exercise bike, 1.5hrs daily and 3 hours on a saturday all at low intensity.

I noticed pie muncher asking about cardio and gaining size in another thread too so I hope he sees this, after that first comp my weight went back up a lot but I gained a lot of muscle too and was not as fat as when I started, I competed 6 months later at 1 stone heavier, soft but full and with good shape. I did not do as much cardio for this one because I didn't need to, I had kept doing cardio right through from the first one, around half hour 4 or 5 days. Some days 20 min others an hour, just like carb cycling I suppose because my metabolism never dropped back again.

I think in your case Nick there are a couple of points I would ask you to be able to answer this best and that is are you naturally lean or do you carry a bit of fat normally? Are you using any gear and if so what? Are you using any anti estrogenic drugs if on gear?

If naturally lean, clean and eating clean I would say drop your carbs back a touch and increase your protein to replace them, protein is ultimately the best slow release carb you can get and/or move away from simple carbs or sugars and take in more complex ones.

I always found that my body type (fat fcuker) always built up fatty tissue on my pecs and belly first, heavy androgens used to do this to me too so that may be another area to address.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi extreme

I'm an endomorph body type, so yes I am predisposed to fat storage. I'm not using 'gear' as such, but have done 2 short cycles of superdrol in the past 6 months, perhaps i will go down that road in the future but who knows. When i was 'on', i was using nolva for PCT (anti - estro).

I'm exactly the same fat wise, tits belly and arse.

So you think i should be doing regular cardio? I know it makes sense its just hard to motivate myself to do cardio

Nick

ps - cheers


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

What good is a big muscular body with an unhealthy heart?

I do at least 2 light sessions a week to keep it in shape.


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

trigger1981iron said:


> What good is a big muscular body with an unhealthy heart?
> 
> I do at least 2 light sessions a week to keep it in shape.


spot on, i hit cardio once a week wether i need it or not, i just change frequency to suit my needs.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

And the fact that bodybuilders are usually quite a lot over their natural weight puts more strain on the heart, you must build it up to account for this.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

ok i'l try and hit the gym for cardio twice a week

Nick


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

While bulking try to stay away from cardio as it cuts in to your recovery and muscle gains amongst oter stuff. To stop yourself putting on too much fat reduce your carbs so your gaing 1-2lb aweek in weight and no more. Also you will lose the fat alot quicker once you start dieting as your body wont be used to the cardio and it will be a shock a bit like when you started bodybuilding it shock your body and you grew. If you add cardio while bulking what will you do when dieting comes yes increase it alot if you wont to lose fat guess what you would have to increase it so much for it to be effective you will lose some hard earned muscle aswell. Cardio has no place in an off season program. Good luck bro.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi nick,

I pretty much agree with mr nice's comments above. some people do still put in a bit of cv, depends on your own bodytype i guess.

i'm actually doing the same as you at the moment, gaining weight whilst dropping bodyfat, but usually i'm bulking or cutting. cardio only comes in with the latter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

well, i decided to start doing cardio twice a week while still trying to bulk...so far ive been hungrier and lifts and size has increased and it helps keep the fat off the gut!...


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

mmmmm i went the other way??i decided to not do cv so my gains would be better?????


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

...been researchin a little and i think that a little cardio will actually enhance gains rather than minimize them...the key is to do just enough to keep the fat off without turning your body catabolic and burn muscle...important is also keep the cardio at 65% or your max heart rate for a minimum of 20 minutes but no more than 40 minutes...i'll let you know, but so far so good...

...btw...nice signature bro! 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

lol thanks jedi

mmm maybe i should try say fast walkin 2-3 times a week?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

too slow wont help either...it really is the % of max heart rate that will burn fat...you got a cardio machine (bike, treadmill, etc) available that can help measure this for ya?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

yer the wife has a runnin machine that does all that if i can figure out it lol


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

agreed plus it keeps you fitter and all around more healthy which BB can sometimes not be


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

devilsquest said:


> yer the wife has a runnin machine that does all that if i can figure out it lol


LOL...ya, if you can figure it out, run on that twice a week and keep your target heart rate for 30 minutes...


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

You can buy a heart rat device for about 40 pounds a good investment, its like a watch you wear it on your wrist and a strap goes around your chest which transmits your heart rate to the watch. Find your target hart rate and keep it at 65-75%. Been told though lower intensity is better as you wont lose as much muscle while burning fat.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

a heart RAT device?  lol

Yeah those PULSE watches/belts are useful

Nick


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah alot of pros in the magazine MD swear by them, there pretty acurate, or you can guess and take pot luck.lol.


----------

